

Uber banned in Delhi after taxi driver accused of rape - coffeeyesplease
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/08/uber-banned-delhi-taxi-driver-accused-rape

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715912)

~~~
opless
flag it instead.

~~~
ColinWright
Do you think I haven't?

~~~
opless
Good good, I'm flagging too :)

